# linksys WUSB 2.8 [SOLVED]

## usui

Hello,

I'm trying to get my wireless up but I can't even get my computer to see my wireless adapter. 

My wireless adapter is a linksys WUSB 2.8. Now I have already searched the forums for help and I actually

found one guy who said that he was able to pull it of with the help of, and I quote, "an exellent howto", however 

the dear chap forget to mention where I can find this "exellent howto". So any help is appreciated. 

```

usui ~ # uname -a

Linux usui 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 #28 Mon Aug 1 19:55:46 CEST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

usui ~ # 

```

(I have a 64-bit CPU but I'm using a 32-bit gentoo)

Greets UsuiLast edited by usui on Thu Aug 25, 2005 10:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

usui,

You need ndis wrapper. Its a program that allows you to use the windows driver.

----------

## usui

Thx for the reply, I already tried that and unfortunatly it did not work. 

greets Usui

----------

## NeddySeagoon

usui,

Thats not a lot to go on. What did you do?

What happened?

What error messages (exact text please) did you get?

----------

## usui

hello,

I remerged ndiswrapper and installed the driver that was on the CD that I got with the adapter.

```
usui ~ # modprobe ndiswrapper

usui ~ # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

netusb  driver present, hardware present 

usui ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

This is the result. So I'm not really getting error messages, it just doesn't work.

Greets Usui 

NB. Thanks for your time and your effort top help me  :Smile: .

----------

## NeddySeagoon

usui,

Try the following

With ndiswrapper not loaded, run 

```
ifconfig -a
```

load ndiswrapper and repeat the 

```
ifconfig -a
```

.

Yous should ahev gained an interface by loading ndiswraper. Which one?

usbnet normally gets you an interface called usb0. I didn't see that one.

Does that mean your usb subsystem is not working?

----------

## usui

Hello,

This is without the ndiswrapper module loaded:

```
usui ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:C8:BD:A5  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:E2:71:55  

          inet addr:84.194.223.14  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.224.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:fcff:fee2:7155/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1033675 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6100 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:63836841 (60.8 Mb)  TX bytes:485446 (474.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

This is with the ndiswrapper module loaded:

```
usui ~ # modprobe ndiswrapper

usui ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:C8:BD:A5  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:E2:71:55  

          inet addr:84.194.223.14  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.224.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:fcff:fee2:7155/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1035372 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6157 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:63945864 (60.9 Mb)  TX bytes:494664 (483.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

So as you can see their isn't an extra interface. So maybe theirs something wrong with

my USB-settings in my kernel? This is how my USB-settings look right now:

[list=]    <*> Support for Host-side USB                                                                                                                x x  

  x x                 [ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                                                                                             x x  

  x x                 ---   Miscellaneous USB options                                                                                                              x x  

  x x                 [*]   USB device filesystem                                                                                                                  x x  

  x x                 [ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                        x x  

  x x                 [ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                            x x  

  x x                 [ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                      x x  

  x x                 --- USB Host Controller Drivers                                                                                                              x x  

  x x                 <*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                                                                               x x  

  x x                 [ ]   Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                             x x  

  x x                 [ ]   Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                        x x  

  x x                 <*> OHCI HCD support                                                                                                                         x x  

  x x                 <*> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                                                                                    x x  

  x x                 < > SL811HS HCD support                                                                                                                      x x  

  x x                 --- USB Device Class drivers                                                                                                                 x x  

  x x                 < > USB Audio support                                                                                                                        x x  

  x x                 < > USB Bluetooth TTY support                                                                                                                x x  

  x x                 < > USB MIDI support                                                                                                                         x x  

  x x                 < > USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                                                                              x x  

  x x                 < > USB Printer support                                                                                                                      x x  

  x x                 --- NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information                    x x  

  x x                 <*> USB Mass Storage support                                                                                                                 x x  

  x x                 [ ]   USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                                                                                         x x  

  x x                 [ ]   USB Mass Storage Write-Protected Media Detection (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                        x x  

  x x                 [ ]   Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                    x x  

  x x                 [*]   Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                                                                                       x x  

  x x                 [*]   ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                                                                                         x x  

  x x                 [ ]   Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                                                                                         x x  

  x x                 [ ]   HP CD-Writer 82xx support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                               x x  

  x x                 [ ]   SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                          x x  

  x x                 [ ]   SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                      x x  

  x x                 [ ]   Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                     x x  

  x x                 --- USB Input Devices                                                                                                                        x x  

  x x                 <M> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                                                                                            x x  

  x x                 [*]   HID input layer support                                                                                                                x x  

  x x                 [ ]     Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                x x  

  x x                 [*]   /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                                                                                                     x x  

  x x                       USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->                                                                                                    x x  

  x x                 <M> Aiptek 6000U/8000U tablet support                     <M> Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support                                                                                                     

  x x                 <M> KB Gear JamStudio tablet support                                                                                                         x x  

  x x                 < > Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support                                                                                                x x  

  x x                 <M> MicroTouch USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                                                        x x  

  x x                 <M> eGalax TouchKit USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                                                   x x  

  x x                 <M> X-Box gamepad support                                                                                                                    x x  

  x x                 <M> ATI / X10 USB RF remote control                                                                                                          x x  

  x x                 --- USB Imaging devices                                                                                                                      x x  

  x x                 < > USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                  x x  

  x x                 < > Microtek X6USB scanner support                                                                                                           x x  

  x x                 --- USB Multimedia devices                                                                                                                   x x  

  x x                 < > DABUSB driver                                                                                                                            x x  

  x x                 --- Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support                                                                          x x  

  x x                     USB Network Adapters  --->                                                                                                               x x  

  x x                 --- USB port drivers                                                                                                                         x x  

  x x                     USB Serial Converter support  --->                                                                                                       x x  

  x x                 --- USB Miscellaneous drivers                                                                                                                x x  

  x x                 < > EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support                                                                                                     x x  

  x x                 < > EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support                                                                                                      x x  

  x x                 <M> USB Auerswald ISDN support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                x x  

  x x                 < > USB Diamond Rio500 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                x x  

  x x                 < > USB Lego Infrared Tower support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                           x x  

  x x                 < > USB LCD driver support                                                                                                                   x x  

  x x                 < > USB LED driver support                                                                                                                   x x  

  x x                 < > Cypress USB thermometer driver support                                                                                                   x x  

  x x                 < > USB PhidgetKit support                                                                                                                   x x  

  x x                 < > USB PhidgetServo support                                                                                                                 x x  

  x x                 < > Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support                                                                                          x x  

  x x                 < > USB testing driver (DEVELOPMENT)                                                                                                         x x  

  x x                 --- USB ATM/DSL drivers                                                                                                                      x x  

  x x                     USB Gadget Support  --->                                                                                                                       x x  

  x 

[/list]

Do you see anything wrong?? 

These are my wirless settings (in the kernel I mean) btw:

[list=]

    [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions                                                  x x  

  x x                                               ---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)                                                             x x  

  x x                                               < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)                                                                       x x  

  x x                                               < >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support                                                          x x  

  x x                                               < >   Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support                                                         x x  

  x x                                               ---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support                                                          x x  

  x x                                               < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support                                                                 x x  

  x x                                               ---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support                                                                   x x  

  x x                                               < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)                                                   x x  

  x x                                               <*>   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                                                                  x x  

  x x                                               <*>     Atmel at76c506 PCI cards                                                                               x x  

  x x                                               ---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support                                                            x x  

  x x                                               < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards                                                             x x  

  x x                                               < >   Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards                                                                     x x  

  x x                                               < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                                                               x x  

  x x                                               ---   Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support                                                        x x  

  x x                                               < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus                                                              x x  

  x x                                                                                                                                                              x x  

  x x                                                                                                                 

[/list]

That's about all the important info that I know.

Greets Usui

----------

## NeddySeagoon

usui,

You have both USB 1.1 drivers built in, thats a Bad Thing. Ususlly neither works.

You can make them both as modules, provided you only have one loaded at a time. That allows you to determine the right one for you by trial and error.  

```
<*> OHCI HCD support x x

<*> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support x x 
```

What makes you think you need  

```
<*> Atmel at76c50x chipset 802.11b support x x

<*> Atmel at76c506 PCI cards x x
```

Thats for a particular wireless chipset. 

The sit0 interface is for tunning IP6 over IP4, so thats of no interest just now.

eth1 is your internet interface

eth0 is not up just how. 

Just maybe thats your wireless. Run iwconfig to see if any of your interfaces have wireless extensions.

----------

## usui

Hello,

I changed my USB settings so UHCI and OHCI are modules and not build in the kernel.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-212327-highlight-linksys+wusb+2+8.html

This is the site that gave me the idea to build the atmeldrivers in my kernel, this is also the 

guy I quoted about the "exellent howto" :p.

 *Quote:*   

> The sit0 interface is for tunning IP6 over IP4, so thats of no interest just now.
> 
> eth1 is your internet interface
> 
> eth0 is not up just how.
> ...

 

I have 2 network cards, only one of them is installed the other one is not. The eth0 is (obviously :p) not installed

the other one (eth1) is installed so these interfaces have nothing to do with my wireless.

```
usui ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

usui ~ # modprobe ndiswrapper

usui ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

usui ~ # 

```

this is what I get when I do iwconfig. So no wireless interfaces detected  :Sad: 

Greets Usui  :Smile: 

----------

## usui

Hello, 

I just thougt that maybe the output of dmesg might be interesting to you.

```
usui ~ # dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver kaweth

usbcore: registered new driver usbnet

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1

usui ~ # 

```

greets Usui

----------

## usui

Isn't there anyone on the forums who has had succes with installing the linksys WUSB 2.8??? And if there is such a person

here would he please have the kindness to share with me how exactly he got his sytem to recognise this device?

Thanks in advance

Greets Usui

----------

## usui

K so no one was able to get this device to work under their linux system, (ye right) Then aren't their any linux gurus who could give me a few options to try to get it to work??? I really need help, PLEASE!

Greets Usui

----------

## Will Scarlet

I found that the Linksys WUSB11 v 2.8 uses an Atmel chipset:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/347420

Which lead me to the SourceForge site of:

http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/

Upon further search I found this in bugs:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10730

So apparently there is support for Amtel within the kernel.  But I couldn't find anything stating specifically for Amtel USB support.  The SourceForge project does list USB support.  The latest version of the SourceForge driver 3.4.1.1 and dated 07/22/05.  It can be downloaded from here:

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=59001&package_id=158645

There's also a firmware loading module which is in portage:

```
emerge atmel -s

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : atmel ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-wireless/atmel-firmware [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 459 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/atmel/

      Description: Firmware and config for atmel and atmel_cs wlan drivers included in linux 2.6

      License:     Atmel
```

But, I don't know for sure if you would need that.

I also just found this driver which is in portage:

```
emerge at76c503a -s

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : at76c503a ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-wireless/at76c503a [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.12_beta23

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 92 kB

      Homepage:    http://at76c503a.berlios.de

      Description: at76c503 is a Linux driver for the wlan USB adapter based on the Atmel at76c503 chip. It currently supports ad-hoc mode, infrastructure mode, and WEP. It supports adapters from Atmel, the Belkin F5D6050, Netgear MA101, and others.

      License:     GPL-2
```

And this driver lists the Linksys WUSB11 v 2.8 being supported:

http://at76c503a.berlios.de/devices.html

So this driver might be easier to deal with then the SourceForge driver.

Hope this helps...  :Wink: 

----------

## usui

Thx alot mate :d :d:d

I will try these options as soon as possible and I"ll let you know if anyone of them worked  :Smile: .

greets  :Smile: 

Usui

----------

## usui

Hello,

I just tested the emerging at76c503a AND IT WORKED!!!!!! UNBELIEVEBLE! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!

greets  :Smile: 

Usui

----------

